# 28 X 1 1/2 NOS tires SCORE!



## bud poe (Sep 10, 2011)

Scored these tires for $50 at the AMCA meet in Davenport, they look to be NOS but they aren't singletubes?  Could be some older reproductions or perhaps a racing tire?  See pics, says "fit's B.S.F. 10 rim"...Any thoughts on what these are?
Thanks for any opinions...


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 11, 2011)

I assume the B.S. is for British Standard. Sheldon Brown’s rim chart mentions 28”x1 ½” rims as being marked F 10, F 25 or 700B. That size has a bead seat circumference of 1995 mm and is the largest size listed on the chart (single tubes and 700C rims have a bead seat circumference of 1954 mm).

The larger 28” size was the standard for British rod brake bikes which used clinchers rather than singletubes. English wheels with that tire size will fit under 28” fenders but the clearance is less and is noticeable if you are used to the look of standard singletube wheels.  Interestingly the Canadians also used a nominal 28” x 1 ½ in rim/tire combo but they actually are 700c in size and identical in height to American singletubes.


----------



## bud poe (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks Phil, that makes sense beacuse I have a few sets of those English "roadster" rims and they fit perfectly.  The bummer is that the rims have the scored side wall (for caliper brakes I suppose?) and the look is kinda off for early bikes....Thank you for the info!


----------



## bud poe (Feb 18, 2012)

So Phil schooled me on these tires and what they fit, but does anyone know what era they might be from?  
Thanks in advance...
Bud


----------

